# I want to listen to Psalm 51!



## au5t1n (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm learning to sing the psalms, and I want to learn my favorite - Psalm 51. But I'm having trouble finding an online recording of it I can hear. Does anyone know where I can listen to a version of it online? It can be whichever psalter and/or tune you prefer; I just want to listen to it so I can sing my favorite psalm.

What I would really like is a recording or video of people singing it rather than a midi file, if anyone knows where I can listen to that. Otherwise I'll just have to wait until I can buy a CD of psalms.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## JennyG (Nov 24, 2009)

The Allegri so-called _Miserere_ is for beauty unsurpassed.
I can't tell you much about recordings of it but I do know of at least one version in English. The words are simply the whole of Ps 51, but originally in Latin - however the music being a fairly free chanted form fits without distortion to either language.
I think the recording I knew was by the Choir of King's College, Cambridge and it must have been made a good while ago.
Worth searching up , though

found this:


> Arguably the most famous recording of Allegri's Miserere was that made in March 1963 by the all-male Choir of King's College, Cambridge, conducted by Sir David Willcocks, which featured the then-treble Roy Goodman. (This recording of the Miserere was originally part of an LP recording entitled "Evensong for Ash Wednesday")


which must refer to the same.
The words were as in the psalter of the Book of Common Prayer - not exactly as in the KJV but very similar in language and style. All Anglican churches used it at the time.


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 24, 2009)

JennyG said:


> The Allegri so-called _Miserere_ is for beauty unsurpassed.
> I can't tell you much about recordings of it but I do know of at least one version in English. The words are simply the whole of Ps 51, but originally in Latin - however the music being a fairly free chanted form fits without distortion to either language.
> I think the recording I knew was by the Choir of King's College, Cambridge and it must have been made a good while ago.
> Worth searching up , though
> ...



Thanks! I love Miserere, but I didn't know it could be sung that way in English. Good to know. 

I listen to the Latin version a lot. It's beautiful:

[video=youtube;x71jgMx0Mxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x71jgMx0Mxc[/video]


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 24, 2009)

Bach set Psalm 51 to Pergolesi's beautiful 'Stabat Mater' -- you should be able to listen here (they should give you 25 free songs a month). It's so lovely.

Bach: Psalm 51 from Pergolesi's Stabat Mater BWV 1083, Cantata "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust" BWV 170 by I Barocchisti & Diego Fasolis Coro della Radio Svizzera - Rhapsody Music

-----Added 11/24/2009 at 06:24:01 EST-----

(and here is an English version of the Psalm with the Westminster Abbey Choir: http://www.rhapsody.com/westminster...nster-abbey/psalm-51-have-mercy-upon-me-o-god)


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 24, 2009)

Here are some Psalms sung by Free Church of Scotland congregations/choirs. Not Psalm 51. It's a bit rich that they don't yet have all the Psalms online:-

Free Church of Scotland


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm not sure if the youtube embed will work since the images are disabled, but here are a couple links to some really beautiful excerpts of the Bach version that I listened to yesterday, and remembered this thread:

[video=youtube;DNH-4t-rLnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNH-4t-rLnc[/video]

[video=youtube;5cfaxAJ-zS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cfaxAJ-zS0[/video]


& here is a link to a pdf so that one can follow along with what is being sung in that version if one is like me, linguistically challenged : http://www.americanbach.org/magnatune/assets/Italian%20Transcriptions%20MAGNATUNE.pdf


----------



## ADKing (Nov 27, 2009)

You can listen to part of it from the Scottish Metrical Psalter here: Audio mp3 Recording Psalm 51 v7-13 sung to St. Kilda « Recordings « Psalm Singing Online - psalm-singing.org

and follow along with the words here: Scottish Psalter and Paraphrases | Christian Classics Ethereal Library


----------



## Rogerant (Nov 27, 2009)

*Psalm 51 Sons of Korah*

Sons of Korah

Click on Listen and then click on Psalm 51


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you, everybody! I know some people here would be able to help me.


----------

